# Awesome workout routine!



## Zujitsuka (Apr 9, 2003)

Check this article out, http://www.easyeffort.com/ffmag_mar.htm

I'll give this one a go starting next Monday.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

How's it going?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

This past Monday, I gassed out on the 7th set.  Well, it is better than last week when I gassed out at 6.  The chin-ups are killing me.  The dips are not a problem, but after 5 sets of the chins, I'm really, really have to dig deep to complete them.  Have you tried the workout yet?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

I have my own simple routine! I was curious what you thought of it and how it was working for you.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm really not willing to invest more than 30 minutes into workout but I had to give this a shot.  I just wanted to see how much I could do.


----------

